# recs for flowers



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

I am looking for recommendations for flowers for the planters that I will be putting outside the front door. The planters are 14" wide and 23" deep.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

How much light? what are you looking for (curb appeal? butterflies/pollinators?) perennials/annuals?
You are 5a?


----------



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

it is a pretty open area, so plenty of light. Will have direct sun light for half of the day, and sun is out 16 hours day these days.
Looking more of curb appeal.
Annuals will be better.
I do not know what 5a is  sorry


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

msa151 said:


> .
> I do not know what 5a is  sorry


My apologies. The US is divided into growing "zones". (https://garden.org/nga/zipzone/, which is based on average coldest winter temps. Each zone is then subdivided into a or b. The lower the number the colder the area is. Annuals will not be affected as much by the growing zones but it will make a big difference when choosing perennials, trees/shrubs and some vegetables. So when you are looking at plants, they will usually state the preferred USDA growing zone.
If the area is getting more that 6 to 7 hours of direct sun, it is considered "full sun".


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I LOVE salvia splendens  for annuals. They grow to about two feet tall, and have continuous bold color. And you can get them in many different colors: red, white, blue/indigo, violet, orange/peach, etc. They're very easy to care for as well. Plus, hummingbirds love them and deer do not.

Edit: I also really, really like tropical hibiscus, especially as a "showcase" plant surrounded by smaller "accent" plants in a big container.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes, Salvias are great and easy to take care of and fill out quite well.
Also If you want a draping/overflowing from the edge effect, look into wave petunias. They love full sun and would look great in front of the salvias.

Do you have a color preference?


----------



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

I am in Zone 5b by 2012 maps 
My mistake, I meant to ask for perennials.
I prefer red/pink/yellow but open to all colors.


----------

